# 6x9 Bessa / AGC shutter repair



## Proteus617 (Feb 26, 2008)

OK, I'm stuck.  I'm working on an old Voigtlander Bessa, Voigtar lens in a dial-set AGC / Voigtlander shuter.  The face of the shutter is stripped, the front two elements are removed, and the shutter is seperate from the standard.  How do I get into the case?  there are three screws on the back side of the shutter.  I'm unsure if these hold the case together or if they are mounting points for the mechanism within.  

Thanks in advance,
Matthew


----------

